# coyote calling



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

any one know a website that i can download coyote calls?????


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

go to www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm that's the only website i know of.


----------



## fireball10x (Feb 25, 2005)

www.western-rivers.com hope this helps


----------

